# 6800 groupset, Do i need cable?



## bobz (Aug 21, 2013)

Im about to buy ultegra 6800 groupset.

Do i need to buy cable or it come with?
Shimano Ultegra 6800 11 speed Compact Groupset - Grey Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit Canada

If it doesnt come with, what should i buy to complete the set and be rdy to install

Thank you for your help


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

it comes with it.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

The description says it comes with cables.


----------

